# Diabetes Education



## demorrison (May 25, 2012)

I code for a small clinic where we have many diabetes patients. We also have a diabetes educator on staff. My manager has just made it clear to me that my physicians and diabetes educator are coding the patients diabetes differently. For example, my physician might code a patient with type 2 diabetes a 250.00, where as my diabetes educator is coding that same patient with a 250.02. I need to know where I can come in and have an agreement as to what makes a patients diabetes uncontrolled or controlled. Please help!


----------



## DeeCPC (May 25, 2012)

Only a doctor or NPP can diagnose (ie. provider working within the scope of their practice to diagnose) What are the credentials of the diabetes educator?


----------

